# New online WorldMark directory



## CO skier (Jun 20, 2015)

WorldMark now has an online directory in the same style as the online Club Wyndham directory.  It presents the resorts at a glance on two pages, instead of having to navigate up and down when using the online Resort Gallery pages.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1415/#/0


----------



## cotraveller (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I hadn't seen that.  I noticed that the directory has both the WorldMark resorts and the Wyndham resorts available through Club Pass and includes the cred values required for booking.  Convenient to have everything available in one place.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks, this is awesome!

I'm considering a Worldmark purchase and hated trying to navigate the clunky gallery page. 

CO skier: still lovin your Worldmark?  I'd be trading mostly....and trying for some of those awesome Washington/Oregon spots.

cheers.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 21, 2015)

taterhed said:


> CO skier: still lovin your Worldmark?



Coincidentally, I just returned from a stay at Depoe Bay with overnighters at WM Wolf Creek, UT and WM McCall, ID on the drive to and from.  Depoe Bay was the only time I have walked into a WorldMark unit and thought, "This unit could use some TLC."  The wavy carpet needed a stretching and the beds looked and slept like they had been there since the 1990's.  But I was not there to admire the bedding and carpet; I was there for the location.  Every unit at Depoe Bay is Oceanfront, and the views are spectacular.

I understand from talking with the front desk people that refurbishments are scheduled for Depoe Bay beginning next fall, so we just caught it at the end of the cycle.

Next up is Estes Park for Labor Day weekend and a brand new 4 bedroom Presidential Casita at WM Granby for New Year's Eve and a few days before.  Two-story vaulted ceiling, extra large wine glasses, soaking in the private hot tub on the deck after a day of skiing powder (hopefully) all while taking in the view of Middle Park.  This is what makes WorldMark the best timeshare deal for our family.

If you do decide to purchase WorldMark, send a PM to me and I will send you a list of links to help you reserve the best units at the best times at WorldMark locations or Interval International locations, if that is what you are looking for.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 21, 2015)

Thx...pm you later 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PClapham (Dec 31, 2016)

Why is this new directory so difficult to get?  I can't find it on the world mark website and this URL is pretty complicated.

Anita


----------



## CO skier (Dec 31, 2016)

PClapham said:


> Why is this new directory so difficult to get?  I can't find it on the world mark website and this URL is pretty complicated.
> 
> Anita


When you log in to your account, it takes you to the Your Online Account Page with your credit balance and Vacation Planning Calendar.  There are seven links in the middle of the page.  The WorldMark Resort Directory is one of the links.  It takes you to the same place as this link for the 2016-2017 directory.

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/worldmark_directory1617/#/0

It is easy to navigate the directory.  Use the right arrow button (Go to next page button) to advance a few pages to the Table of Contents.  Find the page number you are interested in and type the page number where you want to go into the white box next to the right arrow button and hit return.  It will take you directly to that page.

If a physical copy is easier to work with, call reservations and they will arrange to mail a copy of the Directory.  I think there is cost of under $10 to defray the costs of printing and mailing, because so few owners want a printed copy.


----------



## taterhed (Dec 31, 2016)

CO skier is exactly right:  ignore the 'resort directory' on the website (for browsing at least).  The link above is much faster easier and you can download and browse at leisure.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for posting the link.  I printed the 2 pages with the map.  Since I don't have issues with no having enough points to book for the 2 of us, I don't believe I need the rest of the book.


----------

